# Quick mini V-block



## gamcm (Feb 10, 2013)

If you need a mini v-block for drilling holes, here is a quick , cheap solution. Any scrap 90 degree angle material will do. Cut 3 pieces to equal lengths. Position them on a level surface with the center one V up. The other 2 go 1 on each side of the V to form a M. I pop rivet mine together. Now line up the center in your drill press and drill a guide hole of a diameter that you have a scrap piece of rod. I use 1/8" drill and a scrap piece of 1/8" drill rod. The drill rod becomes your alignment for the drill press. Clamp the fixture to the drill press and you are ready to go. I use this fixture in various sizes for some very small drilling. It is cheap, quick, and fairly accurate.


----------



## itowbig (Feb 10, 2013)

th_wwpth_wav


----------



## gamcm (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry, I'm not in a position to do photos,,,yet. Thats on the list.


----------

